# Is there any shonen character who gets laid on screen ?



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Dec 4, 2013)

Its a serious question ?


----------



## $Naruto19$ (Dec 4, 2013)

Sasuke got laid pretty hard by Naruto if you know what I mean.


----------



## Rax (Dec 4, 2013)

Natsu got real close


----------



## shadowlords (Dec 5, 2013)

kurono from gantz


----------



## Badalight (Dec 5, 2013)

shadowlords said:


> kurono from gantz



Not shounen at all.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 5, 2013)

shadowlords said:


> kurono from gantz



Gantz ran in a seinen magazine buddy boy.


----------



## MrCinos (Dec 5, 2013)

MC from *Kimi no Iru Machi*. It shouldn't be such a rare case in romance shounens.


----------



## dream (Dec 5, 2013)

Dark Schneider from Bastard.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 5, 2013)

If i'm correct Rey Yan get laid


----------



## shadowlords (Dec 5, 2013)

Oopsies was too focused on the getting laid part


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 5, 2013)

HxH has some girl spitting out after a blow job if I remember correctly. Or maybe she was cleaning her mouth after one. Not sure, but it was definitely implied oral sex. 

We see Kon from Bleach while he is masturbating.

I'm sure such a scene exists but it wouldn't be done overtly so it may be hard to find.


----------



## stream (Dec 5, 2013)

Godai from Maison Ikkoku


----------



## Black Mirror (Dec 5, 2013)

does this count?

Qualia the Purple
Qualia the Purple


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 5, 2013)

No because shounen is for children

Next question


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Its a serious question ?



No it is not. 

Guy from Kimi no Iru Machi is all I can think of.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 5, 2013)

Flame of Recca has as close as you can get. Kurei ends up kissing one of his subordinates on the bed and then we cut to her sleeping under the covers, quite obviously nude


----------



## Seraphiel (Dec 5, 2013)

There is a girl getting double penetrated in the middle of the street in Magi. I was like WHAT? when I saw it.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

You mean in the Goi district of Magnostadt? I vaguely remember that.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 5, 2013)

What chapter was that?


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 5, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> There is a girl getting double penetrated in the middle of the street in Magi. I was like WHAT? when I saw it.



You mean underground Magnostadt? I remember that.  

If Sinbad had actually slept with Kougyoku there'd be that but alas it was all a lie.


----------



## Aeiou (Dec 5, 2013)

Badalight said:


> Not shounen at all.


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

When did some girl get double teamed in Magi?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2013)

Seraphiel said:


> There is a girl getting double penetrated in the middle of the street in Magi. I was like WHAT? when I saw it.





Morglay said:


> You mean in the Goi district of Magnostadt? I vaguely remember that.





Lightysnake said:


> What chapter was that?





Lord Valgaav said:


> You mean underground Magnostadt? I remember that.
> 
> If Sinbad had actually slept with Kougyoku there'd be that but alas it was all a lie.





Red Hero said:


> When did some girl get double teamed in Magi?


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

Imagine said:


>



You fool that is obviously just the worlds worst chiropractor.


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2013)

Yooo, in the bottom right panel there's a girl giving head.


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

Did Zoro ever get it from Mihawk?


----------



## Sablés (Dec 5, 2013)

Holy shit


----------



## Stilzkin (Dec 5, 2013)

I like how the girl and the guy on the top are having a blast but the guy on the bottom looks miserable.

Probably wasn't too happy about the other guy stepping in.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 5, 2013)

Its just a back readjustment from a kneeling position. Learn your pseudo-voodoo-witch-doctoring before you call something oral sex. 

Edit: He was probably made miserable by nut brush.


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

Maybe the chick has herpes?


----------



## Imagine (Dec 5, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Did Zoro ever get it from Mihawk?


No, they just decided to slaughter FT instead.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 5, 2013)

Imagine said:


> Yooo, in the bottom right panel there's a girl giving head.



That whole street was one big orgy


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

Zoro learned 4 sword style with Mihawk.  :ignoramus


----------



## Akatora (Dec 5, 2013)

probably

looks like it's a heavily implied yes
depending on if you consider "Caanan" to be a shounen like this site does:

this

Haven't read the manga, but the anime strongly hinted at Necrophillia (a naked girl being found in bed ontop of her newly dead boyfriend)




Guriko of Suzuran said:


> No because shounen is for children
> 
> Next question



Then perhaps you just need to travel further back or look harder?

Take Pinochio for instance, starts out with the storyteller talking to children yet the drawings in the book would be 18+ in several countries.(drawings of Pinochi hanging himself infront of death, Pinochio Viewing naked women, etc. )


----------



## Justice (Dec 5, 2013)

Darsh from Bastard!


----------



## Vermin (Dec 5, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> No because shounen is for children
> 
> Next question


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

Kids now a days be doing hard drugs and sexing each other up before Middle school.


----------



## manidk (Dec 5, 2013)

There's that dude in FT that always gets broomfucked.


----------



## very bored (Dec 5, 2013)

I think they showed it in Mirai Nikki.


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

Manidk, Max X Broom is canon.


----------



## 8 (Dec 5, 2013)

aku no hana. the protagonist get raped by a girl.









and she's rather proud of it.


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

Time to read that.


----------



## Risyth (Dec 5, 2013)

8 said:


> aku no hana. the protagonist get raped by a girl.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




...


That guy is...


...smh. lol


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Dec 5, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Time to read that.



Just pick up some doujinshi.


----------



## Rax (Dec 5, 2013)

No Fun in that.


----------



## 8 (Dec 6, 2013)

Red Hero said:


> Time to read that.





Lord Valgaav said:


> Just pick up some doujinshi.





Red Hero said:


> No Fun in that.




you may have a wrong impression. there is some pervertedness going on, but its not all sex scenes or anything. actually theres not even that much fanservice.

i think the manga is very interesting though. theres a dark atmosphere. these two characters start out very innocent, but they change and make lots of mistakes.

but it is indeed shonen. if i remember correct it is published in the same shonen magazine as shingeki no kyojin.



Risyth said:


> ...
> 
> 
> That guy is...
> ...


we would have to invent a new word to describe that guy.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 6, 2013)

Yoh and Anna conceived Hana before he left for America in the original Shaman King.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 6, 2013)

In recent times i remember Good Ending.


----------



## hellosquared (Dec 6, 2013)

WARNING: aku no hana (the flowers of evil)will give you an anti-boner. It is not smut, it is imo worse than oyasami punpun in how soul crushingly depressing it is. I don't know who classified it is as shonen. It is not shonen, it fits in the shonen genre as much as something like shingeki no kyojin fits in the slice of life genre.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 6, 2013)

Calling "Aku no Hana" a Shounen? Seems legit. Show it to your children.


----------



## Wrath (Dec 6, 2013)

MrCinos said:


> MC from *Kimi no Iru Machi*. It shouldn't be such a rare case in romance shounens.


That mangaka also did Suzuka which ends with the teenage protagonist knocking up the titular Suzuka and being forced to abandon his dreams.


----------



## 8 (Dec 6, 2013)

hellosquared said:


> WARNING: aku no hana (the flowers of evil)will give you an anti-boner. It is not smut, it is imo worse than oyasami punpun in how soul crushingly depressing it is. I don't know who classified it is as shonen. It is not shonen, it fits in the shonen genre as much as something like shingeki no kyojin fits in the slice of life genre.





Morglay said:


> Calling "Aku no Hana" a Shounen? Seems legit. Show it to your children.


i suppose its aimed at older teens rather then children. which would be still shonen.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Dec 6, 2013)

The guy in my set


----------



## Byrd (Dec 6, 2013)

Didn't Ryo Saeba get laid...


----------



## Jagger (Dec 17, 2013)

@Imagine: What the hell.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 17, 2013)

Kira Yamato 



wtf am i doing here


----------



## sadino (Dec 17, 2013)

Is Tenjo Tenge shounen?I'm in doubt cause it was really stupid so it fits.


----------



## Cromer (Dec 19, 2013)

Oh! Great's mangas tend to slide as shounen, i don't know how the fuck that happens.



So Tenjo Tenge

Also, Aku no Hana, shonen? Seriously?


----------

